# Can i make an ipod mini work with MS-8...and have a volume knob?



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry for being another new guy, but its hard to find information when there are so many different answers circling around.

I currently have an MS-8 running 3 way active and 2 x subs

It has a 3.5mm jack that is designed for plugging in your ipod, but no optical input. I want to run a mini, and also have a volume knob.

By the sounds of things, the best product to use is the Pure i20.

Now to have a volume knob, would one of these simple gain controllers suffice??? Or is there something of higher quality?
PAC LC1 Universal Remote Level Control via RCA Audio Interconnect


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

I was thinking, maybe i20 into a headphone preamp, then onto the MS-8.

Does that sound right???


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

slpery said:


> Sorry for being another new guy, but its hard to find information when there are so many different answers circling around.
> 
> I currently have an MS-8 running 3 way active and 2 x subs
> 
> ...




that is not a gain controller. its just a fader. with it all the way to the "+" side you get no loss of signal, as you turn it toward "-", it will lessen signal. But, there are no active components on that.

I am not saying it wont work, you would have to set the ipad mini for max volume with the fader set all the way up. then as you turn it down, you will be able to use it as a volume.




slpery said:


> I was thinking, maybe i20 into a headphone preamp, then onto the MS-8.
> 
> Does that sound right???


this is a better idea.


----------



## left channel (Jul 9, 2008)

Doesn't the MS8 come with a remote volume knob?

I would use one of these for the input...
High Resolution Technologies iStreamer12VDC High Performance[query_id]=20743081&SearchClickout[Ignore]=1


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

My bad, I didn't realize it was just a fader. I'm sure there are proper volume products out there. I was just wondering if I'm heading in the right direction. 

The MS-8 does come with a remote, but it's very laggy and you sometimes have to push the buttons quite hard. I like the option of going instantly loud or quiet at the flick of the fingers. 

I will look into that istreamer. Thanks.


----------

